# "HBO wont televise Rigos next fight, they throw up when I mention his name" - Butthurt Bob Arum



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Says Rigos next fight wont be televised on HBO. 

Fuck Arum...he keeps insulting Rigo. Let him go to showtime. We want to see him fight, too butthurt that he schooled his fighter for 11 rounds. What a prick.

Anyone know details of Rigos contract? He needs out ASAP.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Says Rigos next fight wont be televised on HBO.
> 
> Fuck Arum...he keeps insulting Rigo. Let him go to showtime. We want to see him fight, too butthurt that he schooled his fighter for 11 rounds. What a prick.
> 
> Anyone know details of Rigos contract? He needs out ASAP.


What a disgusting piece of shit Arum is. By the way, it wasn't an 11 round schooling, it was a 12 round schooling.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

But they're salivating at the mere thought of Donaire-Darchiniyan IIatsch


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> But they're salivating at the mere thought of Donaire-Darchiniyan IIatsch


Of course, and when Donaire beats him "Hes back! He was distracted because his wife was preggo blah blah, his shoulder was hurt"


Dustaine said:


> What a disgusting piece of shit Arum is. By the way, it wasn't an 11 round schooling, it was a 12 round schooling.


Fuck him, Hate the guy. So glad Lara escaped him, at least one Cuban is not fucking up his career.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Boxing will be immeasurably better off when Arum is gone.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And people defended this absolute waste of waste.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't help but feel sorry for Rigo. You just knew that Arum was lining him up merely as a 'Donaire opponent' rather than giving them a legimate chance to battle it out for supremacy. Rigo clearly proves to be the better fight and he's chastised for it. Donaire gets another date, another easy opponent and another payday while Rigo is left out in the cold and gets criticised post-fight by his own promotor saying he's boring etc, I heard somebody say Arum even said he thought Donaire won? Although I can't find a source for that anywhere; it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck him. Bob Arum does not know how to promote black fighters and owes his entire career to Oscar De La Hoya. 

What a rancid, vomit inducing sliver of scum.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The day that old piece of shit scumbag jew Arum dies will be one of the happiest days of my life.

Fuck that old cocksucker, his grave has been waiting for far too long.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

No Bob. It's just *you* that makes them vomit.

You have that effect on many!

He could have just said nothing, instead of saying that about someone he's paid to promote.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Danny said:


> Can't help but feel sorry for Rigo. You just knew that Arum was lining him up merely as a 'Donaire opponent' rather than giving them a legimate chance to battle it out for supremacy. Rigo clearly proves to be the better fight and he's chastised for it. Donaire gets another date, another easy opponent and another payday while Rigo is left out in the cold and gets criticised post-fight by his own promotor saying he's boring etc, I heard somebody say Arum even said he thought Donaire won? Although I can't find a source for that anywhere; it wouldn't surprise me.


He had it even going into the 12th but had to agree Rigondeaux edged it out


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does Arum even promote Rigo? 

Rigo needs to get with Haymon like Lara. Arum is a piece of shit. Fuck that network of cheerleaders too.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

What are you guys talking about, Lara gets treated like crap with GBP too. After Lara no mas'd Angulo Richard Schaefer was crying about Lara using his thumbs, said Lara's team was overrating his stature in boxing and said he wasn't entertaining. Even before that Golden Boy followed up that impressive Paul Williams performance with dinky shobox cards that most people don't watch and let him be a part of a Top Rank card with zero difficulties. The Haymon connection is smart though because even though he's getting screwed, Haymon is getting him that money


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

should rigo move onto showtime?


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

What's funny, is that morons like HBO and Arum who think the fight was boring, fail to realize that Rigo outthrew Donaire. Doniare was gunshy from getting countered, and yet people blamed Rigo for the supposed lack of action. Amazing:-(


----------



## Mexican Muscle (May 23, 2013)

It is fucked up of Arum to say it that way, but the fact of the matter is that Rigo won't ever be a network fighter. The smaller divisions already don't get the credit they deserve, add to that the fact that Rigo isn't a fan friendly fighter and you got a recipe for not drawing shit.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The thing is, Bob seems to enjoying saying that shit about Rigo, like he enjoys hurting Rigo's feelings. Again, this is a person he's paid to promote.

Schaefer also seemed to enjoy saying it about Lara too.

Both are P.O.S.'s!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

still embarrassed by how rigo outclassed his boy i see


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Arum is not going anywhere soon.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Shouldn't we also be throwing shade at HBO?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

lmao arum such an oldschool G telling everyone how his own fighter sucks :rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Fuck him. Bob Arum does not know how to promote black fighters and owes his entire career to Oscar De La Hoya.
> 
> What a rancid, vomit inducing sliver of scum.


he promoted hagler, leonard and hearns #jussayin


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

burn1 said:


> The thing is, Bob seems to enjoying saying that shit about Rigo, like he enjoys hurting Rigo's feelings. Again, this is a person he's paid to promote.
> 
> Schaefer also seemed to enjoy saying it about Lara too.
> 
> Both are P.O.S.'s!


I dont think GBP and Top Rank fully promote them guys, they're co promoted by some other company.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I dont think GBP and Top Rank fully promote them guys, they're co promoted by some other company.


They both co promote lots of fighters. Doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

burn1 said:


> They both co promote lots of fighters. Doesn't make a difference.


I'm guessing the other party hold majority of the share?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

It's bullshit, sad deal.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Hyde must put that beer away and fly to america to cancel that contract with TR asap. Try GBP, it cant be worse.
By the way, just cancelled my HBO 2 hrs ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Fuck, I was afraid of this. Arum's just gonna let a fighter as skilled as Rigondeaux's legacy fade into nothing more than speculation. Lower than scum.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Arum should sell Rigo to GBP so we can get the Mare fight,


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fug hbo


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd love to see Rigondeaux get out of his contract and move to Showtime. Fuck Arum and the HBO crew.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GOD said:


> Arum is not going anywhere soon.


Damn it, do something about it GOD....You've had this piece of shit on your green Earth for far too long.

You get rid of him and i'll start beliving in your existence. :deal


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

That boy still bitter haha. I'm afraid Rigo has like 2 years left of contract. He renewed his top rank contract for 3 more years because they promised him a Donaire fight if he did...or did he sign for 5 years? Oh god.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo needs to leave that son of a bitch asap..he put on a damn masterpiece and embarrassed Donaire


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Damn it, do something about it GOD....You've had this piece of shit on your green Earth for far too long.
> 
> You get rid of him and i'll start beliving in your existence. :deal


Enduring Arum is one of the many tests that you have to overcome.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> He had it even going into the 12th but had to agree Rigondeaux edged it out


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

larryx said:


>


Sorry his exact phrasing was the Donaire was winning going into the 11th round before Rigondeaux won the least two rounds. @ :45 in this video (all of it is worth watching, as this is clearly a guy who has a genuine concern for his fighter's best interests):


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

That's just friggin' ridiculous. 

Not even on TV?? What kind of bull shit is this? :blood :!:


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Yet Bob wants to shove Jessie fucking Vargas down our throats. I can't wait to watch Rigo's fight after that schooling and this piece of shit is ruining my parade because his fighter was exposed.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Yet Bob wants to shove Jessie fucking Vargas down our throats. I can't wait to watch Rigo's fight after that schooling and this piece of shit is ruining my parade because his fighter was exposed.


Yeah I'm really pumped that I can now see shitty Vargas fights on Top Rank PPVs instead of Mayweather PPVs. I was worried I'd miss out on some of his epics.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

arum is immortal


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The only reason they won't air his next fight and "throw up" when they mention his name, is because Arum is telling them not to air his next fight!!! (probably).

Arum is the only person I ever hear saying these things. Are there honestly any other respectable people in the industry saying this too?


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

I haven't ever truly wished the demise of an individual, but Arum has to go. Dude has smoked himself retarded. I'd love it if Rigo just started talking shit about Arum every chance he gets and maybe he can get out of his contract. The dude is a master boxer who deserves to be seen by people who love the sport.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> The only reason they won't air his next fight and "throw up" when they mention his name, is because Arum is telling them not to air his next fight!!! (probably).
> 
> Arum is the only person I ever hear saying these things. Are there honestly any other respectable people in the industry saying this too?


Steve Kim "was told this" as well, most likely from someone at Top Rank if not Arum himself.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> The only reason they won't air his next fight and "throw up" when they mention his name, is because Arum is telling them not to air his next fight!!! (probably).
> 
> Arum is the only person I ever hear saying these things. Are there honestly any other respectable people in the industry saying this too?


Yep. He was saying such similar, mean spirited shit 5 minutes after the fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol people think when bob is gone boxing is going to fix itself. Somebody else will just pick up where he left off. goldenboy is just as bad


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> lol people think when bob is gone boxing is going to fix itself. Somebody else will just pick up where he left off. goldenboy is just as bad


Unfortunately true. Todd DuBoef is just as bad, Schaefer and Haymon still have years in them too and the network heads at HBO are unlikely to get any less spineless/stupid, so we're basically all fucked for the forseeable future.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

If Rigo wanted to invite the headfuck of a drawn out legal battle then he could try to get out of his contract right now. Arum is ostensibly admitting failure in being able to promote a fighter with whom he has a contract to promote.


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If Rigo wanted to invite the headfuck of a drawn out legal battle then he could try to get out of his contract right now. Arum is ostensibly admitting failure in being able to promote a fighter with whom he has a contract to promote.


Yeah, they just got into a legal battle last year that shelved him a couple months. The two sides were barely able to salvage the Marroquin fight on last weeks' notice that Rigo would fight and Top Rank would promote.

I don't think he should try to get out of his contract. Just fight through it and move on; it rarely ends well.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Smoak said:


> Yeah, they just got into a legal battle last year that shelved him a couple months. The two sides were barely able to salvage the Marroquin fight on last weeks' notice that Rigo would fight and Top Rank would promote.
> 
> I don't think he should try to get out of his contract. Just fight through it and move on; it rarely ends well.


Thanks, I didn't know about that although having just briefly read about it I don't think that legal battle was between Rigo and Top Rank. It looks like there were two cases. One involved Rigo's manager who was trying to stop the fight from happening alleging Rigo went behind his back to agree it with Top Rank. The other case involved Caribe Promotions and Top Rank disputing the exact end-date of Rigo's two year contract.

But these things never end well, you're right. I guess it just depends on the current state of Rigo's contract. If it's for 5 years, as someone here suggested it might be, and Arum is saying he can't get a deal with HBO and _won't_ get a deal with Showtime then Rigo is in serious trouble.


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about that although having just briefly read about it I don't think that legal battle was between Rigo and Top Rank. It looks like there were two cases. One involved Rigo's manager who was trying to stop the fight from happening alleging Rigo went behind his back to agree it with Top Rank. The other case involved Caribe Promotions and Top Rank disputing the exact end-date of Rigo's two year contract.
> 
> But these things never end well, you're right. I guess it just depends on the current state of Rigo's contract. If it's for 5 years, as someone here suggested it might be, and Arum is saying he can't get a deal with HBO and _won't_ get a deal with Showtime then Rigo is in serious trouble.


Yeah it definitely involved Caribe vs. Top Rank but I want to say I read quotes at the time from Rigo's team which indicated they were less than thrilled all the way around and it explains tensions between Arum and Team Rigo. Who knows what really went on, what was said, and who's feelings were hurt?

Agree with the last part. I can't imagine the contract being that long. I don't think he's signed an extension anytime that recently, but once again, who really knows.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

As a rigo fan it will be hugely frustrating if his career is ruined by that piece of shit.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> he promoted hagler, leonard and hearns #jussayin


His initial promotion of Hagler was shocking, Hearns was bombing people out and pretty much promoted himself through what he did in the ring and Leonard was America's Olympic golden child. #justsaying.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't wish death on many people but I'd love to see Bob Arum die a painful death, horrible cunt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> As a rigo fan it will be hugely frustrating if his career is ruined by that piece of shit.


Surely Rigo has a claim for breach of contract here? When Arum signed him I bet part of the deal was he'd be fighting on HBO.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dont Rigo only have two fights left on his contract. Ill imagine theyll let him fight Frampton (if it comes off) and then stick him back in with Donaire next year if he doesnt sign and somehow hope Donaire can catch him with a big enough punch to stop him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Promoters need to give Darchinyan a rest now. He's no longer the Darchinyan of last decade that shit should be obvious now. 

Rigo would probably do well with Al Haymon.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted to come in and spew rage at bob arum and praise rigo but you guys are doing a great job....

carry on


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rigo should sue Arum for sabotaging his career like that. When your own promoter throws you under the bus, its time to take action.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> His initial promotion of Hagler was shocking, Hearns was bombing people out and pretty much promoted himself through what he did in the ring and Leonard was America's Olympic golden child. #justsaying.


Hagler joined him later but the point was he did successfully promote black boys.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Shouldn't we also be throwing shade at HBO?


This. People can diss Arum all they want, but ultimately if the network doesn't want the guy, what can he do? Rigo would do well to learn English and at least attempt to have a personality. You look at a guy like Paulie Malignaggi - he has zero power but his personality (big mouth) landed him big fights and when he fought the best he gave it 100%. On top of that, the guy learned FLUENT Spanish and has used that to help market himself as well.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Montero said:


> This. People can diss Arum all they want, but ultimately if the network doesn't want the guy, what can he do? Rigo would do well to learn English and at least attempt to have a personality. You look at a guy like Paulie Malignaggi - he has zero power but his personality (big mouth) landed him big fights and when he fought the best he gave it 100%. On top of that, the guy learned FLUENT Spanish and has used that to help market himself as well.


I'll happily throw shade at HBO, especially since this completely undermines the idea that Hershman is such a massive difference from Greenburg or cares about making good fights and not stars.

But the problem is that the sole sources for this disinterest from HBO are Arum and whichever Top Rank employee was Steve Kim's source. That's not sufficient for me to believe it's just (or really at all) HBO, particularly given the great job of promoting Top Rank has done with Rigondeaux up until now.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Donaire has what most people would describe as boring fights vs Narvaez, Vasqeuz, Mathebula, Nishioka and apparently Rigondeaux. Why isn't HBO throwing up when his named gets mentioned for fights considering he gets pretty mediocre HBO ratings


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

It really irks me that this old hag is really doing this to his own fighter he promotes...I'm glad more and more people are starting to see how shady this old hag is...I wonder how Hermit and dumbdumb gonna defend him.:-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That is the polar opposite of his legal obligations as a promoter, on the same level as me telling a prospective buyer of your house I'd never live in that neighborhood and think your kitchen is ugly. Technically, that is a dereliction of duty.

That said, Rigo is never going to light up the Nielsen ratings. He's not going to thrill the masses and headline PPVs. But Arum should still be able to perform his job duties, hype Rigo's skill level, and get him a decent payday.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> But they're salivating at the mere thought of Donaire-Darchiniyan IIatsch


at least that fight has some action I know my father will be happy to see that one


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Promoters need to give Darchinyan a rest now. He's no longer the Darchinyan of last decade that shit should be obvious now.
> 
> Rigo would probably do well with Al Haymon.


not even sure Al could help Rigo. Rigo doesnt speak English has no fan base and the general public does not like his style


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> not even sure Al could help Rigo. Rigo doesnt speak English has no fan base and the general public does not like his style


It's a tough task, but there's a reason my profession is called "sales" not "gives." A good promoter constantly talks about his amazing skill level, how boxing purists should love the guy. Sell him for what he is instead of focusing on what he's not. Rigo won't be a top earner, but he should be able to get an HBO/SHO date.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

Have to laugh at people that think there is some grand conspiracy against Rigo. There isn't. He isn't entertaining, he has no fan base he generates no money. Why should HBO put this guy on? Tell me. This is a business. To make money. How are they going to sell a fight when the guy is content to throw 22 punches a round and circle the Perimeter of the ring?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Rico said:


> Have to laugh at people that think there is some grand conspiracy against Rigo. There isn't. He isn't entertaining, he has no fan base he generates no money. Why should HBO put this guy on? Tell me. This is a business. To make money. How are they going to sell a fight when the guy is content to throw 22 punches a round and circle the Perimeter of the ring?


Because he's the best fighter in the division? Also, one does not have to be a conspiracy theorist to suggest Top Rank hasn't been interested in expending any effort whatsoever in promoting Rigondeaux. Arum shitted on Rigondeaux repeatedly in the build-up to the Donaire fight and then shitted on him immediately afterwards. That sure sounds like a high quality job of promoting right there and I'm quite shocked a guy treated that way would be unable to generate huge sums of money.

Also people sure were pissed when Pirog wasn't back on HBO after the Jacobs KO, despite winning a far less significant fight on a non-televised card, generating no money, having no fan base, and having spent one round throwing 24 punches and landing 6. It seems awfully convenient to kill Greenburg and by proxy Golden Boy and Haymon for his not returning to the channel, but then throw up the business excuse for Hershman.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo's fights are hell a lot better than most HBO fights they show.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

poorface said:


> Because he's the best fighter in the division? Also, one does not have to be a conspiracy theorist to suggest Top Rank hasn't been interested in expending any effort whatsoever in promoting Rigondeaux. Arum shitted on Rigondeaux repeatedly in the build-up to the Donaire fight and then shitted on him immediately afterwards. That sure sounds like a high quality job of promoting right there and I'm quite shocked a guy treated that way would be unable to generate huge sums of money.
> 
> Also people sure were pissed when Pirog wasn't back on HBO after the Jacobs KO, despite winning a far less significant fight on a non-televised card, generating no money, having no fan base, and having spent one round throwing 24 punches and landing 6. It seems awfully convenient to kill Greenburg and by proxy Golden Boy and Haymon for his not returning to the channel, but then throw up the business excuse for Hershman.


HBO doesn't have to show a specific division. They have neglected a lot of Divisions over the years. Secondly, HBO doesn't want to put him on. There is NOTHING Arum can do about this. Why are you blaming Arum? :huh

The media has spelled it out why people think Rigo is a boring fighter. They are not saying he isn't talented just that he is not aggressive and does not make fan friendly fights. People are not asking for a toe to toe pier 6 brawl from him. So, don't start that "if you think Rigo is boring you are not a boxing fan" people want to see some semblance of action during a fight not a guy that throws less than one third the punch average per round for the division.

Never have I seen one fighter who has not only a TV Network but a promoter and national boxing writers saying essentially "the guy is boring".

When you have that many people saying it there is no agenda or conspiracy. Period.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Rico said:


> HBO doesn't have to show a specific division. They have neglected a lot of Divisions over the years. Secondly, HBO doesn't want to put him on. There is NOTHING Arum can do about this. Why are you blaming Arum? :huh
> The media has spelled it out why people think Rigo is a boring fighter. They are not saying he isn't talented just that he is not aggressive and does not make fan friendly fights. People are not asking for a toe to toe pier 6 brawl from him. So, don't start that "if you think Rigo is boring you are not a boxing fan" people want to see some semblance of action during a fight not a guy that throws less than one third the punch average per round for the division.
> 
> Never have I seen one fighter who has not only a TV Network but a promoter and national boxing writers saying essentially "the guy is boring".
> ...


Well in the first place I blame Arum because it's not his job to cement the Rigondeaux is boring talk but to gloss over it and you know, actually do his job as a promoter. He's the guy's promoter yet he's dumping on the guy at every opportunity. And don't tell me Arum's just speaking the truth; every other damn word out of his mouth is a damn lie, yet he can't stomach saying nice things about Rigondeaux? Further however, I don't believe Arum saying HBO doesn't want him back; he's not a credible source on the topic, and I would want to actually read some independent verification from guys who have sources actually within HBO on the topic.

Then again, I initially thought I was responding to Uncle Rico initially, not Spadafora the glassjaw bore, so the joke's on me for giving one and half serious replies to you.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

poorface said:


> Well in the first place I blame Arum because it's not his job to cement the Rigondeaux is boring talk but to gloss over it and you know, actually do his job as a promoter. He's the guy's promoter yet he's dumping on the guy at every opportunity. And don't tell me Arum's just speaking the truth; every other damn word out of his mouth is a damn lie, yet he can't stomach saying nice things about Rigondeaux? Further however, I don't believe Arum saying HBO doesn't want him back; he's not a credible source on the topic, and I would want to actually read some independent verification from guys who have sources actually within HBO on the topic.
> 
> Then again, I initially thought I was responding to Uncle Rico initially, not Spadafora the glassjaw bore, so the joke's on me for giving one and half serious replies to you.


What is Arum going to do? Hold a gun to HBO's head? :lol: I despise Arum as much as the next guy but it is out of his control. If Rigo somehow leaves Arum Showtime isn't going to put him on either. It is what it is. And I agree Arum should NOT be slamming a fighter he promotes in the media but that is after the fact anyway HBO has made their decision.

Get over yourself this is a serious discussion you are just in denial. Nobody is saying Rigo has no skill or isn't accomplished just that his style makes for awful TV.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's a tough task, but there's a reason my profession is called "sales" not "gives." A good promoter constantly talks about his amazing skill level, how boxing purists should love the guy. Sell him for what he is instead of focusing on what he's not. Rigo won't be a top earner, but he should be able to get an HBO/SHO date.


Well Rigo also needs to sell himself. Rigo is an under card fighter until more people want to see him fight that is just the truth even if he has skills


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo is a top 5 P4P fighter and it's a damn shame that a talent like him is going to waste because of a POS like Arum. Sickening to say the least. I feel bad for Rigo. Here's a guy who spent most of his career in Cuba fighting really for nothing finally gets to the US where he can showcase his skills and gets treated like shit.:-(


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually believe Bob on this. Not hard to believe networks arent interested in him. If Rigo made money Bob would be all over it. His ass loves money. Rigo has what we on here want to see but nobody could care less in the public about some non english speaking super bantamweight Thats just the way it is, it is sad though


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Rigo is a top 5 P4P fighter and it's a damn shame that a talent like him is going to waste because of a POS like Arum. Sickening to say the least. I feel bad for Rigo. Here's a guy who spent most of his career in Cuba fighting really for nothing finally gets to the US where he can showcase his skills and gets treated like shit.:-(


I dont like Bob but why are you blaming him? Nobody wants to see this guy fight but die hard fans


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> I dont like Bob but why are you blaming him? Nobody wants to see this guy fight but die hard fans


Bob Arum is his promoter and he's gone out of his way to bash Rigo before. This is typical Arum.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

real shitey match-ups from hyde. mares would be good but i think hes fighting someone


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rico said:


> What is Arum going to do? Hold a gun to HBO's head? :lol: I despise Arum as much as the next guy but it is out of his control. If Rigo somehow leaves Arum Showtime isn't going to put him on either. It is what it is. And I agree Arum should NOT be slamming a fighter he promotes in the media but that is after the fact anyway HBO has made their decision.
> 
> Get over yourself this is a serious discussion you are just in denial. Nobody is saying Rigo has no skill or isn't accomplished just that his style makes for awful TV.


Top Rank is now HBO's main content provider. Arum shoul have a lot of influence, especially to get Rigo a TV date. If HBO is going to build B-sdes for Golovkin(Barker-Geale a fight no American is looking forward to seeing and will do shit ratings), why can't Rigo get a TV date?


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

i can actually understand the sympathy that rigo gets from fans of other fighters that are also considered boring.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Hagler joined him later but the point was he did successfully promote black boys.


I stand corrected, I just remembered hearing Hagler had a tough time coming up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> *Bob Arum is his promoter and he's gone out of his way to bash Rigo* before. This is typical Arum.


This is the entirety of the situation. People can find Rigo boring, that's fine. HBO might not want to show his next fight, that's fine.

But when a man has hired you to promote his best interests and you publicly bash him, that's not.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This is the entirety of the situation. People can find Rigo boring, that's fine. HBO might not want to show his next fight, that's fine.
> 
> But when a man has hired you to promote his best interests and you publicly bash him, that's not.


:deal


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

dodong said:


> i can actually understand the sympathy that rigo gets from fans of other fighters that are also considered boring.


Fuck off you bitter ass troll. These so called boring boxers put on clinics every time out and are the elite of the sport. Deal with it bitch.:finger


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This is the entirety of the situation. People can find Rigo boring, that's fine. HBO might not want to show his next fight, that's fine.
> 
> But when a man has hired you to promote his best interests and you publicly bash him, that's not.


As usual, that's perfectly said.....and there's no way to objectively argue against that IMO....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys didn't post the whole quote. I just found it, and Arum also added, "So I have to figure out who I could put him in with," said Arum, adding that he didn't think it was right that HBO pushed for him to match Donaire with Rigondeaux and now has turned its back on the winner." Arum has no say in this matter; doesn't matter how much promoting he does for Rigondeaux. HBO doesn't want to see him in the ring again.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> You guys didn't post the whole quote. I just found it, and Arum also added, "So I have to figure out who I could put him in with," said Arum, adding that he didn't think it was right that HBO pushed for him to match Donaire with Rigondeaux and now has turned its back on the winner." Arum has no say in this matter; doesn't matter how much promoting he does for Rigondeaux. HBO doesn't want to see him in the ring again.


That's only true if you believe Arum actively tried to get Rigondeaux back on HBO, actually tried to put him in with a televisable opponent and not the kind he was feeding him pre-Donaire, and was actually turned down by HBO. I see little reason to believe all of these things are true given the bang-up job of promoting Arum's done so far.

If he is accurate in what he says about HBO though, maybe their disinterest has something to do with Bob doing everything has power to amplify and not quash the "Rigondeaux is boring" talk.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> That's only true if you believe Arum actively tried to get Rigondeaux back on HBO, actually tried to put him in with a televisable opponent and not the kind he was feeding him pre-Donaire, and was actually turned down by HBO. I see little reason to believe all of these things are true given the bang-up job of promoting Arum's done so far.
> 
> If he is accurate in what he says about HBO though, maybe their disinterest has something to do with Bob doing everything has power to amplify and not quash the "Rigondeaux is boring" talk.


Several reporters already did posts about the Rigondeaux/Donaire fight. It isn't just HBO and Arum's opinion that Rigondeaux is boring. A lot of these reporters already said that Rigondeaux beat Donaire, but he was very boring. Just how it is. HBO is a business, not a damn charity. Boxing as well as a lot of other sports are for entertainment purposes. Casual fans don't give a damn about the science. They want to see action, toe-to-toe, and shit-talking.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Several reporters already did posts about the Rigondeaux/Donaire fight. It isn't just HBO and Arum's opinion that Rigondeaux is boring. A lot of these reporters already said that Rigondeaux beat Donaire, but he was very boring. Just how it is. HBO is a business, not a damn charity. Boxing as well as a lot of other sports are for entertainment purposes. Casual fans don't give a damn about the science. They want to see action, toe-to-toe, and shit-talking.


Of course one can find Rigondeaux boring, but it's not Arum's job as a promoter to lend credence to it. Indeed, it's the exact opposite of what he's supposed to do if he actually has his fighter's best interests in mind.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This is the entirety of the situation. People can find Rigo boring, that's fine. HBO might not want to show his next fight, that's fine.
> 
> But when a man has hired you to promote his best interests and you publicly bash him, that's not.


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Donaire has what most people would describe as boring fights vs Narvaez, Vasqeuz, Mathebula, Nishioka and apparently Rigondeaux. Why isn't HBO throwing up when his named gets mentioned for fights considering he gets pretty mediocre HBO ratings


Bingo.

People seem to forget that Borenaire threw and landed _less_ than Rigo, yet Rigo was the boring one???

Give Donaire some overmatched c/b level midget, and he'll look destructive.

for Rigo, give him a come foward no defense fighter, and he'll look Spectacular, but unlike Borenaire, he wont look comepletely stupid and clueless if you give him a solid boxer, he'll look great, but "boring" to dumb casuals.....People cannot tell me he looked boring against Teon Kennedy, Willie Casey and Roberto Marroquin....

HBO had no problem airing Donaire fights against overmatched opponents, well do the same for Rigo you dumb fucks....and try making it in Southern Florida, where there is a big Cuban population.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Bingo.
> 
> People seem to forget that Borenaire threw and landed _less_ than Rigo, yet Rigo was the boring one???
> 
> ...


Bingo ! I coudnt say it better.:good


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Arum should just let Rigo go and sign with GBP, that way he will always have the excuse of he TR GBP feud to avoid a Rigo vs Donaire rematch.
Gbp will make Rigo vs mares happen. And Mares, duck nobody.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar and Schaeffer hate cubans too, you see how they tried to stack the deck against Lara.


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

F all these bs execs that have never participated in sports ever in life. Boxing is the sweet science and Rigo and Floyd are 2 masters of that science. And to hell with old as* Merchant too. This is boxing. We need to write or call all these networks out because to keep pure boxers off in place of people like the Russian that lost to Bradley, or any other brawler is crap. These so called fans are not real boxing fans if there's no appreciation of the fine art of boxing.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

people should be mad at Rigo not Arum or HBO


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Of course, and when Donaire beats him "Hes back! He was distracted because his wife was preggo blah blah, his shoulder was hurt"
> 
> Fuck him, Hate the guy. So glad Lara escaped him, at least one Cuban is not fucking up his career.


GBP isn't treating Lara much better.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

where's the quote...

disgraceful if true.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Good, they should him cut him out of HBO

So Showtime can pick him up and we get Rigondeux vs. Mares :bbb


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Thom said:


> GBP isn't treating Lara much better.


eh Rigondeux is on another level from Lara


----------



## Thom (Jun 6, 2013)

MGS said:


> eh Rigondeux is on another level from Lara


Yeah, but that doesn't excuse one of Lara's promoters going out and trying to discredit a legitimate win in the press by claiming he thumbed his opponent in the eye. When a fighter's promoter is angry that he wins and doesn't bother to hide said anger when dealing with the media, it's safe to say that he's not being adequately represented.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thom said:


> GBP isn't treating Lara much better.


Lara is getting fights. He got Paul Williams. He got Angulo, he helped himself by being in an exciting fight and now hes probably gonna get trout on the Mayweather Undercard...then Canelo? Its shaping up nicely for him.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

turbotime said:


> And people defended this absolute waste of waste.


lol, I remember when the pactards over on ESB made the jump to Arumstans.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Arum should just let Rigo go and sign with GBP, that way he will always have the excuse of he TR GBP feud to avoid a Rigo vs Donaire rematch.
> Gbp will make Rigo vs mares happen. And Mares, duck nobody.


But keeping Rigo isn't costing Arum anything. Why would he willing give up, what he sees as a useless asset, to an organisation that could make money from it?


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Rigo is a crushingly dull non-English speaker in a division the masses don't care about. I watched the Donaire fight with a buddy who isn't a boxing fan and felt embarrassed for making him sit through it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> The day that old piece of shit scumbag jew Arum dies will be one of the happiest days of my life.
> 
> Fuck that old cocksucker, his grave has been waiting for far too long.


damn...


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Fluent if you're being extremely generous. I've only ever heard him speak once in Spanish though, that was before the Broner fight.


Go on YT and search for the episode of "Golpe a Golpe" with Paulie and you'll see his Spanish is pretty damn on point.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I most recently heard bob is applying pressure and coming down on hbo to air Rigo. bob needs a return on his investment


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

GBP would be more than happy to take him.. showtime too.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Montero said:


> Go on YT and search for the episode of "Golpe a Golpe" with Paulie and you'll see his Spanish is pretty damn on point.


That was exactly what I was referring to, that video... but 'pretty damn on point' is definitely not what it was. He can communicate with OK-ish fluency (which comes from speaking Italian, I suppose), but he didn't exactly use highly complex language and his grammar is quite poor.. I think that I can speak Portuguese better than he can speak Spanish, but I still wouldn't call myself fluent because grammar is important as well.

However, credit for him for actually going onto the show and trying, and for actually learning it in the first place.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo can be easily prmoted to the mainstream fan. Sure, he'll never be a ODLH, Mayweather, or Pacquiao, but he can be promoted as the best fighter P4P if he keeps winning, and he should be able to pull decent crowds against popular competition. 

The reason Arum hates him is because he exposed the 2nd coming of Pacquiao. Imagine how Aru, felt when his next Philipino Cash cow was embarrssed.

Arum IS a POS.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Rigo can be easily prmoted to the mainstream fan. Sure, he'll never be a ODLH, Mayweather, or Pacquiao, but he can be promoted as the best fighter P4P if he keeps winning, and he should be able to pull decent crowds against popular competition.
> 
> The reason Arum hates him is because he exposed the 2nd coming of Pacquiao. Imagine how Aru, felt when his next Philipino Cash cow was embarrssed.
> 
> Arum IS a POS.


:lol: cool story bean except it's not true.

Bobfather knew Donaire would never be as popular as Pacquiao infact Bobby's relationship with Donaire hasn't been great either with Donaire signing over to GBP then Bob suing him and calling his wife a tramp or hooker or whatever.

But hey atleast Arums still got his wife and kids:hey


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Oscar and Schaeffer hate cubans too, you see how they tried to stack the deck against Lara.


Let's be honest they're boring as fuck (que some 19 year old telling me i don't know baaxin)

The most promotable Cuban is Gamboa but fiddy's wasting his time.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> GBP would be more than happy to take him.. showtime too.


Showtime isn't going to put him on either don't know why people keep acting like they would. Rigo is not active enough in the ring for TV. Throwing fewer punches a round than Heavyweights do isn't going to excite people. When they watch a fight in the lower divisions they want action. Throwing 22 punches and landing 8 a round doesn't cut it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Rico said:


> Showtime isn't going to put him on either don't know why people keep acting like they would. Rigo is not active enough in the ring for TV. Throwing fewer punches a round than Heavyweights do isn't going to excite people. When they watch a fight in the lower divisions they want action. Throwing 22 punches and landing 8 a round doesn't cut it.


didn't you know? Bastard child cellz has been hired by showtime to make these kinds of decisions.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Problems for Rigo to overcome:

1) Speaking English, even broken English. Done wonders for GGG.

2) Casual fan unfriendly style. Needs to be more offensive more often as Donaire had to change to become more offensive and get on primetime.

3) Go after big names, which unfortunately for him are at 126.


----------

